# 0 to 200



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2006)

Did you here about the guy that was found beaten to death with the birthday present that he got for his wife?

It seems that she was dropping hints about wanting "something really, really fast" for her birthday. When the husband asked his wife "how fast it had to go", she replied "0 to 200 in 4 seconds". Not being a wealthy man, he did the next best thing- He got her a set of bathroom scales!  :shock:  :? :P


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 3, 2006)

Fortunately I'm still alive to tell about it....

I bought my wife a set of bathroom scales for her birthday this year as a gag gift. Unfortunately, the day I brought them home she had purchased a set of bathroom scales too. :shock: So we have two scales now. :lol: I guess my scales are better because they go faster that 0-200 in 4 seconds. :oops: 

The bread machine was her real gift.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 4, 2006)

You like living on the edge of danger, don't 'cha Bob? :P


----------

